# Masonic Emblems



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 21, 2013)

Is it ok to put a square and compass on my wifes car? I would like to know that if she was in trouble on side of road that a brother might stop and assist her. The blue slipper decals have been more difficult to find than s and c. What are your thoughts?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 21, 2013)

If you call the GLOTX, they have them. To answer your question: I don't know. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 21, 2013)

You saying they've been more difficult to procure or you're afraid they're harder to spot on a car? I agree with both, hah. I've found a couple places that have blue slipper medallions/decals. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 21, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Is it ok to put a square and compass on my wifes car? I would like to know that if she was in trouble on side of road that a brother might stop and assist her. The blue slipper decals have been more difficult to find than s and c. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile





bupton52 said:


> If you call the GLOTX, they have them. To answer your question: I don't know.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



The GLoTX has the Blue Slipper decals, you can get them from the merchandise committee. They have them in two sizes, and either gold or silver background.


As to the other question, not to break any "laws or edicts"... Do you drive the car yourself from time to time?? If yes, put the S&C's on it. If not, do it anyway... I hardly doubt that anyone would say anything. Seriously.

Look at it this way, I have Texas Mason tags on my Mustang. Being our only real "personal" automobile, my wife drives it... Get the idea?


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 21, 2013)

I do drive it from time to time. I get what your getting at. I guess since it is her main transportation i should let her decide. Thank you brother for the imput 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 21, 2013)

crono782 said:


> You saying they've been more difficult to procure or you're afraid they're harder to spot on a car? I agree with both, hah. I've found a couple places that have blue slipper medallions/decals.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



There is definitely more variety when it comes to s and c than the slipper.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. D. Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for bringing this topic to light. On Thursday this past week my wife had a tire blow on the her way shopping.  Her and my two daughters were stuck on the side of the highway for 3 hours waiting for help to arrive.  Not one person stopped in those 3 hours to offer any kind of assistance. The first thing i thought of was "what if i had put a S&C sticker on the back of her car"... Would someone have stopped to help her then?  

I have avoided putting the stickers on her vehicle (which is also my main vehicle) because i think when you do, you are representing the order and my wife's driving skills are not exactly perfect.   But i think there will be a S&C sticker going on there in the next few days. - just in case. 




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SlyGC59 (Apr 21, 2013)

Im from Chicago brothers. I have a S & C on my vehicle & from time to time my wife drives it. She has said that while driving or at stop lights she has glanced over after feeling someone looking at her & was frightened as different brothers wanted to see who was driving. She is now a little more at ease when it happens because she understands its a brother 9 times out if 10. She did say its took a little getting use to. I don't have a S & C on her car although I think I will put one on it if she feels comfortable. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 21, 2013)

Brother SlyGC59.  Buy her one of those blue slipper magnets to put on the back of her car to let the brethren know she is connected with the brotherhood by relationship.  The name of the emblem escapes me at the moment but it is a signal to all members of the craft that the lady in possession of it is one of our own and that she is entitled to any support or assistance she may require at any time.

My wife, sister, sister-in-law and nieces all carry them on their luggage and purses.  Just a thought.


----------



## Txmason (Apr 21, 2013)

Bro. Hoff

It's called the blue slipper and you can get it from the Grand Lodge of Texas. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SlyGC59 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Bro Hoff I will look into it.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMDowns (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of this "blue slipper" that is being referred to?  I've not heard of this and amazon doesn't come up with anything....


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Teergear67 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have Masonic taillight emblems on mine & my wife's vehicles. 


William R Teer Sr


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 21, 2013)

I have them on the back of my vehicles, quick story here according to what my wife told me. My wife was entering the hwy when a car behind her swerved onto the side of the road and drove past kicking up rocks. It then proceeded to brake check her several times... my kids were in the car. All of a sudden this big F350, the rancher ones with a fuel tank for a tool box, pulls up next to this guy who is harassing my wife and proceeds to push him onto the shoulder. The a$$hole car driver got the point and sped off. The F350 slowed down to ensure my wife was fine and then drove off.

The F350 had a square and compass on the back window. Do not know who this old country boy was but thank you brother.


----------



## MarkR (Apr 22, 2013)

BrianMDowns said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this "blue slipper" that is being referred to?  I've not heard of this and amazon doesn't come up with anything....
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/mason-masonic-slipper-metal-cut-car-73939441#.UXTLyMoZsmU


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 28, 2013)

Michael Neumann said:


> I have them on the back of my vehicles, quick story here according to what my wife told me. My wife was entering the hwy when a car behind her swerved onto the side of the road and drove past kicking up rocks. It then proceeded to brake check her several times... my kids were in the car. All of a sudden this big F350, the rancher ones with a fuel tank for a tool box, pulls up next to this guy who is harassing my wife and proceeds to push him onto the shoulder. The a$$hole car driver got the point and sped off. The F350 slowed down to ensure my wife was fine and then drove off.
> 
> The F350 had a square and compass on the back window. Do not know who this old country boy was but thank you brother.



So Mote It Be!


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick (Apr 28, 2013)

I have the S&C on my vehicle and my wife's vehicle. Which I do drive from time to time.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Chauffe65 (Apr 29, 2013)

Add Content


----------



## tmcguire (Apr 29, 2013)

Your wife can put whatever she wants on her car. She's not a mason. Furthermore, the Blue Slipper emblem has a square and compasses on it.


Calendar - http://www.roundrocklodge227.org/calendar
Facebook - http://www.roundrocklodge227.org/facebook
Stated Meeting - 3rd Tuesday of each month : Meal at 6:30pm : Meeting at 7:30pm.
Practice Nights - Every Monday and Thursday, except the 2nd Monday of each month.


----------



## stuntman98 (Apr 29, 2013)

BrianMDowns said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this "blue slipper" that is being referred to?  I've not heard of this and amazon doesn't come up with anything....
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



The blue slipper is only part of some lodges although the slipper itself is a part of freemason history and teachings.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JonBoy (Apr 30, 2013)

My brethren my mother has the S&C blue slipper on her car as well as the blue slipper necklace that I have bought her  


Bro. Jonathan


----------



## alaric357 (Apr 30, 2013)

I put one on my wifes car.weather is ok or not. id feel better if she had one incase she was in trouble, and a brother help her out.I don't think its a prob.untill GL says somthing or what not

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kaveman (May 16, 2013)

My mentor also has Masonic emblems on his own as well as his children's vehicles


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Teergear67 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm in Texas, I have the S & C emblem On my way! both my truck & my wife's car. I also have an ARMY decal on the bumper & the A is the S & C. It's ok to advertise.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Teergear67 (Sep 29, 2013)

William R Teer Sr


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Sep 30, 2013)

I would hope that, if my wife were stuck on the side of the road, that it would not take a bumper sticker or decal that a Brother might notice to pull off the road to help her. After all, we are taught that our kindness is to extend to all mankind. 

As men, we should be willing to pull off the road -- safely -- to offer aid and assistance to anyone stuck there in hopes that when we are the ones stuck those kindnesses will be extended to us.

A couple of times, I have doubled back to help someone, only to find that another Texan has beaten me to the punch.


----------



## Teergear67 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's us Texans :0) I did the same two days ago, she had already called a wrecker tho 


William R Teer Sr


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Oct 7, 2013)

Michael Neumann said:


> I have them on the back of my vehicles, quick story here according to what my wife told me. My wife was entering the hwy when a car behind her swerved onto the side of the road and drove past kicking up rocks. It then proceeded to brake check her several times... my kids were in the car. All of a sudden this big F350, the rancher ones with a fuel tank for a tool box, pulls up next to this guy who is harassing my wife and proceeds to push him onto the shoulder. The a$$hole car driver got the point and sped off. The F350 slowed down to ensure my wife was fine and then drove off.
> 
> The F350 had a square and compass on the back window. Do not know who this old country boy was but thank you brother.



I like hearing things like this. Brotherly love and aid in distress. Well done.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 7, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> The blue slipper decals have been more difficult to find than s and c.



They have the blue slipper stickers for sale at the Dallas SR Cathedral's shop. I picked one up at the reunion this weekend for my wife's car for $1. If you'd like I can grab you one at the day 3.


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 8, 2013)

On my wifes car, I have the blue slipper on the back glass on the drivers side and the S & C on the passengers side. In my truck, it's the opposite. S & C on drivers side an blue slipper on passenger side.


----------



## clydle (Mar 19, 2014)

Seeing a disabled vehicle with square and compass would make me stop. I care not if it's my brother's wife, daughter, son,mother, or neighbor driving. Whomever it is belongs to a brother.  My aid to them is aid to him same as if he were driving. Maybe more so for NOT being him.  My brother who helps my wife in this context does me greater service than he knows.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ThanatosTA (Mar 19, 2014)

Timothy Fleischer said:


> I would hope that, if my wife were stuck on the side of the road, that it would not take a bumper sticker or decal that a Brother might notice to pull off the road to help her. After all, we are taught that our kindness is to extend to all mankind.
> 
> As men, we should be willing to pull off the road -- safely -- to offer aid and assistance to anyone stuck there in hopes that when we are the ones stuck those kindnesses will be extended to us.



:14:
Well said and spot on.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 21, 2014)

Bro. Kilpatrick said:


> I have the S&C on my vehicle and my wife's vehicle. Which I do drive from time to time.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


I am going to do the same.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 21, 2014)

On my Macbook. Made it myself from an example I saw online.


----------

